# Hunting arrows



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

it all depends on the setup your using....i dont think you would go wrong with a easton full metal jacket.....just try to stick in the 400 to 450 grain range for a all around......for elk i wouldnt suggest going ANY lighter than 400 grains....goldtip makes good all around arrows but i dont know there models to name for you....hope this helps


----------



## waltersj2 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks road kill, this definatly helps.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Yep, the easton full metal jackets. Mine are 400's and 27inches and weigh
410 grains with blazers vanes and 100grain points.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

also i would not recommend expandable broadheads for elk......your better off with a good cut on contact........some people say otherwise,and im sure they have had good luck.....rock solid heads and penetration is what you want on elk.....kinetic energy does not really tell you enough about the arrow you should use.....you can take lets say a 365 grain arrow at 300 fps and get the same kinetic energy as say a 420 grain arrow at 270 fps......however under equal circumstances the 420 grain arrow will out perform the lighter one.....also note that in typical elk country shots are usually taken at less than 25 yards....dont worry about how fast the arrow goes as much....just as long as it can get there and do its job.....i know this is a little off your topic but since you said elk i had to push this point home......too many game animals are injured and dont die because of poor arrow choices......elk are tough animals and you need tough bullets to kill them.....


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

While I generally would agree with Road_kill on his point about elk arrows, don't forget that weight and kinetic energy and all that jazz don't mean anything if you aren't accurate. If you can put a SHARP broadhead in the RIGHT SPOT, then the draw weight, arrow weight, broadhead type, and all the other fuss is trivial.

I'm currently setting up my bow to shoot 370g total weight arrows as my "catch-all" rig--I am planning/hoping to hunt/shoot turkeys, whitetail, mule deer, elk, and--if I see one--bear. At 340+ fps with my 82nd Airborne, I'm producing ample KE. Road_kill is right--KE isn't everything. But, inside 40 yds, I'm confident in my sharp, fast arrows will do just fine.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

freebird134 said:


> While I generally would agree with Road_kill on his point about elk arrows, don't forget that weight and kinetic energy and all that jazz don't mean anything if you aren't accurate. If you can put a SHARP broadhead in the RIGHT SPOT, then the draw weight, arrow weight, broadhead type, and all the other fuss is trivial.
> 
> I'm currently setting up my bow to shoot 370g total weight arrows as my "catch-all" rig--I am planning/hoping to hunt/shoot turkeys, whitetail, mule deer, elk, and--if I see one--bear. At 340+ fps with my 82nd Airborne, I'm producing ample KE. Road_kill is right--KE isn't everything. But, inside 40 yds, I'm confident in my sharp, fast arrows will do just fine.


i couldnt agrre more on broahead sharpness.....thats why i was soooooooo happy that g5 made me a carbon steel montec......got to love it......but your rite....sharpness and shot placement are priority number one.....my thing is knowing that the arrow im shooting is able to back me up in case of a poor hit....example.....say you shoulder shoot a elk or deer ok?? light arrows regardless of speed just dont have what it takes TYPICALLY......im not a odds player so i take no chance in will my arrow make it through.....however there are sooooo many variables thats archery companys dont have a set standard in this regard....no test can tell us what we will face in the real world of live game......there for i wanna know i have enough arrow and a sharp head..........thanx for pointing out the sharpness though...it slipped my mind....


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

road_kill said:


> my thing is knowing that the arrow im shooting is able to back me up in case of a poor hit....example.....say you shoulder shoot a elk or deer ok?? light arrows regardless of speed just dont have what it takes TYPICALLY......im not a odds player so i take no chance in will my arrow make it through.


And you are dead right about the "odds" game. I didn't want to keep typing that much, but I agree: you need to think about the "what if I blow the shot" scenario. It happens. Expect it.

Still, I'd argue that if you blow the shot, you BLOW THE SHOT! An extra 40g isn't going to make that shoulder hit a pass through. I like the fast/low trajectory side of the odds game for an "all around" arrow. If I was setting up just for a specific hunt--say bear over bait, or moose, or short range anything--I'd bulk up the arrow. But, if you might need to reach out and touch someone. . . there is something to be said for speed and flat shooters.


----------



## S.C.Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*my .02*

I personally like Carbon Express maxima hunters. I shoot the 350's and they have worked great for me. I have shot a seven deer with same two arrows and all have been past through, but at the same time i always change my blades after each shot.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*Easton Full Metal Jackets*

I personally shoot the FMJ 400's at 27 1/2" with 100 grain fixed blade Shuttle T Lock and 2" Blazers. This is by far the most deadly set up I have ever shot with my hunting bow. I have shot this the last two seasons for whitetail and have nothing but pass throughs. The FMJ is heavy enough for Elk to keep the KE up there and they cut through a breeze without a problem. I shoot 3" groups at 60 yards with a breeze. You don't have the FPS you will with a lighter arrow, but if you have a range finder, problem solved. I recommended this set up to a friend in Michingan last year, and he has taken several deer at long range, and an incredible 104 yard Antelope this past season. I can't say much more. Proof is there, just try them.


----------



## S.C.Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*104*

104 yard shot . that is one heck of a shot. a little luck might have played into that one :wink:


----------



## tbwhitetail (Jul 29, 2006)

*Full Metal Jacket*

I also use FMJ 400 Muzzy 100 gr 3 blade 271/2" draw blazer vanes. 421gr total weight. Good for both deer and elk. Have taken 1 elk and 3 deer with this set up. Still using those arrows. Good luck TB


----------



## J diesel (Feb 8, 2009)

I would also suggest not using expandables not even for whitetails i shoot one this past year with my fmj and a rage 2 blade and hit the buck in the shoulder blade. I dont think it went in more than a couple inches


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Carbon express*

I LIKE CARBON EXPRESS GOOD STUFF RIGHT THERE.:darkbeer:


----------



## archer4family (Nov 12, 2007)

*Arrows*

I like the fact that practice is being stressed. with all the new equipment out there the one thing that matters is Perfect Practice and scenarios that you may encounter in the field. I use Easton ACC and they fly great at 65 yards with a Montec G5. works good for me no matter what the animal.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*RAGE----put em down*



J diesel said:


> I would also suggest not using expandables not even for whitetails i shoot one this past year with my fmj and a rage 2 blade and hit the buck in the shoulder blade. I dont think it went in more than a couple inches


Im not sure what kinda deer your shootin at must be the iron buck...LOL??? The rages out penetrate all other broadheads atleast any ive ever seen shot and as for you only gettin like 3 inches or so of penetration i find that hard to believe. I shot a doe last year at 42yds. 10X'd her went thru both shoulders and 2 ribs on both sides and o yes complete pass through shooting my 6 year old hoyt mt sport set at 60lbs 29' draw.(my firecat was at the shop). Also watched my girlfriend blow through both shoulders on a 6 point at 35 yds with a 45lb. bow and o yes complete pass through again so as for poor penetration i find that hard to believe and as for the original question Gold tip arrows are the only way to go. Sir with all do respect FMJ are no different than aluminum arrows in that they bend and dent easily therefore I feel they would be horrible for elk being heavily boned and thick skinned. Gold tip pro hunters are the best all around arrow even the xt hunters are great.


----------



## J diesel (Feb 8, 2009)

PAkilla86 said:


> Im not sure what kinda deer your shootin at must be the iron buck...LOL??? The rages out penetrate all other broadheads atleast any ive ever seen shot and as for you only gettin like 3 inches or so of penetration i find that hard to believe. I shot a doe last year at 42yds. 10X'd her went thru both shoulders and 2 ribs on both sides and o yes complete pass through shooting my 6 year old hoyt mt sport set at 60lbs 29' draw.(my firecat was at the shop). Also watched my girlfriend blow through both shoulders on a 6 point at 35 yds with a 45lb. bow and o yes complete pass through again so as for poor penetration i find that hard to believe and as for the original question Gold tip arrows are the only way to go. Sir with all do respect FMJ are no different than aluminum arrows in that they bend and dent easily therefore I feel they would be horrible for elk being heavily boned and thick skinned. Gold tip pro hunters are the best all around arrow even the xt hunters are great.


It was a central ohio buck not one of those little pa bucks lol. 45 yards with a 60# guardian. I have shot a smaller buck in the past through the shoulder blade and went clean through not on purpose but it happiens some times. When i shot that buck last year i heard the arrow smack when it hit and watched him limp away with my arrow in his shoulder. Not more than a couple inches


----------



## gibbshooter (Jan 20, 2009)

*which arrow ...*

I just read a really good article on arrow selection in the January 09 issue of Bow & Arrow Hunting mag by Ryan Eaves. It addresses a lot of the same issues we're talking about. It was helpful - not necessarily gospel, but helpful


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Gold Tip XT for me..Toughest all carbon i've ever used!
As far as mechanicals for deer, I've shot 5 bucks and 8 doe with NAP Spitfires and Rocket Steelheads with NO problems out of a modest 60 lb. bow.
All were passthroughs and very devastating wound.


----------

